# ford 1310



## iamwallybee (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello all. Im new to this forum. I guess this is the appropriate thread since there is no ford or new holland thread here. I have a ford 1310 4x4 tractor with 13.6/16 turf tires. I am trying to find ag or industrial tires and rims for the rear of this tractor. According to the manufacturer that is the only tire capable of fitting on my rim. The tire size that they say fits is 12.4/16 on rear and 6.00/12 on front. I have located the front rims and tires. I know some of the other brands like kubota use the same size tires. So I guess what I need is a 16 inch rim with a center hole size of 4.5" with a 6 bolt pattern. Center to center on bolt hole measurement is 6.75". I am willing to trade rear tires or buy if the price is reasonable. Thank you all for your time and glad to be on your forum.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Try tractorhouse.com - in their dismantled machines section at the bottom of their home page you can access a number of salvaged 1310's in salvage yards around the country. Some have turf tires and some have Ag tires. Hopefully one of them is nearby and can help you out.


----------

